# Travel Talk > Travel Tips >  Events in Krakow

## Kaka88

Get to know the most important events in Krakow https://convention.krakow.pl/english - organize your vacation in this city in Poland. Get to know the city, visit the most important places. View on ongoing and upcoming events. Check out the website and plan your vacation.

----------

